# Buying molds from the States



## pops1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Could anybody tell me about any mold suppliers in America that will sell to Overseas buyers.We have the problem over here in Australia that if one supplier has run out of a certain mold then they all have(very limited range of suppliers)and they all seem to have the same range for sale.I use Ebay but never see any of the molds l am after.The molds l want are the see thru plastic log molds like the stars or hearts to use for embedsI have looked at a few of your suppliers that sell these kind of molds and most only sell to USA or Canada so if anybody could let me know of a company that is willing to sell overseas plus not charge an arm and a leg for freight l would really appreciate you letting me know.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sadly cost an arm and leg i got 2 molds cost $41 in postage for 2 molds i was desperate   .

Can you email Aussie supplies see if they can order??


Places can order from
http://www.moldmarket.com/
goplanetearth.com


----------



## pops1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think l could be that desperate,$41 is an awful lot of money for postage ,did they fly out and deliver them personally


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Aug 13, 2009)

crazy i know  never again i wanted this donut mold so   badly ahh well was Tax money so i though why not PMSL i never have to cast to get them again  .


----------



## pops1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh no ,Dimmeys had silicone donut moulds for $4.99 2 weeks ago.I could have got you one.
By the way congratulations on your new Web site ,love all the soaps.  and the site look fabulous


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Aug 13, 2009)

bummer lol

Oh how didi ya know about the site ??(ebay??)  thanks so much anyways hehe

kristie


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Kristie,

Have you had a look in Spotlight in their craft section? I was there the other day and bought a chocolate(?) mould for $3.50 and it made lovely little shapes to use as embeds. They had all sorts, bears, hearts, stars and more.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 14, 2009)

pops, have you had a look at www.bigtreesupplies.com.au?
Karen is so lovely to deal with, she regularly imports all her fragrance oils from the US, and she has a lot of moulds in stock as well. She also recently got the pop micas and the neon micas in, and she is the only one I know of in Aus that sells them. Prices and shipping is very reasonable and super fast. Last time I ordered from her, my order was on my doorstep two days later.
I'm sure if you were looking for something specific she would do her best to accomodate you. She's that type of lady.
Which reminds me....I've got an order online waiting for me to hit the checkout button. But I keep adding things to it!!


----------



## pops1 (Aug 14, 2009)

I buy from Karen in fact l got an order today but l never thought to ask her if she could help me find the "moulds"(had to change the spelling since l am talking to Aussies) l will do that tonight. 
I will also have a look in Spotlight ,we live in Ballarat and our Spotlight is still getting rid of 2000 stock, well that what it looks like anyway and last time l looked they had 2 Easter moulds but you never know your luck.So l will give that a try too.
Thankyou both for giving me some leads.


----------



## pops1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ocean Girl......... l noticed you had disappeared off Ebay and had mentioned somewhere that you where opening a new site so being the nosey old woman that l am  l just Googled your business name and up  came your lovely new site.I actually bought some of your soaps from Ebay when l first started soaping so l had an idea what mine where suppose to look like.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Aug 14, 2009)

aww hehe though so


----------

